# Nikon Coyote Special W/BDC Retical



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I just recently bought a new Savage .223 and put the Nikon scope with the BDC retical on it. I sighted it in according to the directions, i now i actually read the instructions don't give me to hard of a time about it, but it worked just as they said it would. I like it alot. I was wondering if anyone else out there has had the same luck as me or has any other thoughts about this same scope.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Here is my recent post on it. I absolutely LOVE this scope. So much so that I bought TWO!

http://www.predatortalk.com/general...-nikon-coyote-special-riflescope-awesome.html


----------



## yotefixer (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone have that scope on an ar? and how much are they costing?


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

mine is not on an AR but i got it for $350 no shipping cost at optics planet.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I like the regular Nikon BDC reticle better as the circles are smaller


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've got one on an AR....


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

i think yours has a little more brown than mine, check it out.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea and I cant stand it. I posted about that a while back too. Here is the post:

http://www.predatortalk.com/ars/161...es-nikon-coyote-special-remington-r-15-a.html


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is how it's mounted today... on a Burris P.E.P.R. to get better eye relief. Still brown though.


----------



## Turbo (Feb 28, 2010)

is your camo peeling off your sling pad? looks just like the one i put on my gun but in max-1. not gonna be happy if that starts to happen, it cost to much for the camo version.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Turbo said:


> is your camo peeling off your sling pad? looks just like the one i put on my gun but in max-1. not gonna be happy if that starts to happen, it cost to much for the camo version.


Yep... they are $25 each, and all of them peel if they have a camo pattern. I wont buy them again....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chris what length barrel 18" or 22" ? My set up looks identical to yours less the sling. My scopes a 3x9x40. i shoot great on paper but missed several yotes around christmas. Shooting my old rem 788 varmit lately it is my comfort zone.Looking to running a couple hundred rounds through the r-15 to be more comfortable with it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Chris what length barrel 18" or 22" ? My set up looks identical to yours less the sling. My scopes a 3x9x40. i shoot great on paper but missed several yotes around christmas. Shooting my old rem 788 varmit lately it is my comfort zone.Looking to running a couple hundred rounds through the r-15 to be more comfortable with it.


22" on the barrel. I am pretty good on paper too. Haven't put this setup up against many yotes but i've taken possums at 50 yards without too many issues.


----------



## yotes my r25 (Mar 1, 2010)

yes they r bad *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* i have one on my r 25 its a 308 not a 204 ruger and i am going to put one on my s&w mp15 very good scope


----------

